

Intel lifts curtain on Nehalem performance (hint: it's fast) - habs
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081103-intel-lifts-curtain-on-nehalem-performance-hint-its-fast.html

======
DarkShikari
Lifts curtain? Anandtech had a series of benchmarks just a month ago, with
some rather impressive results: for example, x264, the project I work on, got
over 40% faster at the same clock speed... before we even started on Nehalem-
specific optimizations.

I myself have had a pre-release system for over two weeks for optimization
purposes, though (as you might expect) I'm under an NDA with regards exact
specifics about performance.

